# Mosquito Saturday



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Wanted to take my dad fishing, after all the rain and storms, do you think Mosquito would be good to fish Saturday?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Only way to find out is to go. Many times I think I'm gonna have a great day and get skunked. Other times I expected to get skunked and then have a banner day out there.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

There's a bass tournament there on Sat


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Any idea what time they are starting and how many boats?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

That straight north wind could be bad since u can’t really hide there a north , south lake! 5 - 10mph supposedly ! Am thinking with the front it could be white cap city! Am doing shenango


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> That straight north wind could be bad since u can’t really hide there a north , south lake! 5 - 10mph supposedly ! Am thinking with the front it could be white cap city! Am doing shenango


Did you get to Shenango and how’d you do? Headed out this morning. The Mosquitos are terrible there. Take your bug spray.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

chaunc said:


> Did you get to Shenango and how’d you do? Headed out this morning. The Mosquitos are terrible there. Take your bug spray.


Only like 20-30 craps tough bite! Did better on minnows then plastics to! I didn’t fish my better spots was Looking for other spots! Plus trying to snipe fish better with optics! Down size on jig size and line Monday at squitter and caught more!! I would of done better at nago I bet with that!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Forgot to mention half were keepers but no tourney fish either


----------



## BuckeyeSixFive (Jul 29, 2016)

Fishing has been pretty decent


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I fished Mosquito lake Wednesday and got around 25 crappies and gills but only four were keepers. So I headed back to Shenango with my buddy and we put two limits of good size crappies in the box by ten o’clock.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

What was the water temp?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

After this week the temps should be dropping and the crappies should be biting!!!


----------

